
Huawei Signs Deal with African Union - chirau
https://www.ft.com/content/30ec5c54-83aa-11e9-b592-5fe435b57a3b
======
nwrk
for pw|lazy: [https://qz.com/africa/1632111/huawei-african-union-sign-
deal...](https://qz.com/africa/1632111/huawei-african-union-sign-deal-to-
boost-5g-ai-cloud-computing/)

